# Recipe for fried shrimp/fish.



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have a good recipe for fried shrimp/fish? I would like to try something a little different.

thanks


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

This was my grandmothers recipe.Enjoy 
Get yourself....
1 box of saltine crackers
1small can pet milk
2 eggs

Take 2 packages of crackers and put in a 1 gallon ziplock bag.
Get all the air out of bag and seal.
Take an old wood rolling pin and smash crackers then roll.roll.roll until they are a fine "meal"...then add other 2 packages and do same rolling method .

Now take pet milk and 2 eggs and beat well in seperate bowl.season to taste(salt .pepper.garlic)This is what you will soak your shrimp in for about 30 minutes.

Use about half of homemade cracker meal mixture and save the rest for additional coating later. Put cracker meal into container and remove about 8-10 shrimp from egg wash and gently lay into cracker mixture and press cracker meal onto shrimp. When well coated lay onto platter for frying...Get about 60 shrimp coated and ready to fry before starting frying process...
I use a cast iron pot for frying to maintain a constant heat of 350 degrees. Remember dont over cook shrimp they will be tough. C'est Bon, Claydeaux

Always was served with homemade mash potatoes and sweet green peas. Brings back many a good memory of family times spent together over a large platter of fried shrimp.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh that sounds great! Im going to try it this weekend. The pets milk reminded me that a friend dips his in Blue Bell Home Made Vanilla before using the frying mixture. Thanks alot for posting and ill yet you know how it turned out.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If you like Tartar Sauce try the recipe in this thread... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=128565&highlight=king's+inn

You can thank me later...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

waterwolf said:


> This was my grandmothers recipe.Enjoy
> Get yourself....
> 1 box of saltine crackers
> 1small can pet milk
> ...


This is how we have done shrimp since I was a kid minus the pet milk. I like to lay the coated shrimp on a sheet pan and put them in the fridge for 30 minutes to an hour before frying them. Seems to make the cracker coating stick to the shrimp better and they are even crunchier.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Good Stuff*



Haute Pursuit said:


> This is how we have done shrimp since I was a kid minus the pet milk. I like to lay the coated shrimp on a sheet pan and put them in the fridge for 30 minutes to an hour before frying them. Seems to make the cracker coating stick to the shrimp better and they are even crunchier.


Yes we used whole milk also and I did leave out the fridge part, if you want to do a large batch ahead of time., but last few years I have been using pet milk in my egg wash..


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

We use cracker meal instead of mashing up saltines...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zereaux said:


> We use cracker meal instead of mashing up saltines...


I have done it that way as well, but the difference in the texture of the crust by using the saltines will surprise you. I don't roll them out. I put a whole sleeve in a gallon zip lock and pound them with the flat side of a meat tenderizing mallet. It makes varying sizes of cracker from meal to little chunks that way. I also always butterfly the shrimp and add a little bit of cayenne or Slap Yo Mama to the crackers.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Waterwolf I used your recipe tonight and wanted to say thanks....it was great!


----------

